# Home built decoy enclosed trailer



## NDSUFishing

I am buying more decoys and need more area to store them beside the bed of my truck. I have access to a 5x10 aluminum trailer and I am thinking about enclosing it. It needs to be able to be locked. It also needs to have a vent as I will sleep in it once in a while when we are too far from the house. Let me know what you think and If you have any pictures that would be appreciated. And an enclosed trailer is out of the question right now.


----------



## makin it rain

Buy up Silos instead of fullbodys and keep using the truck. Once your able to afford the enclosed then start buying up the fullbodys if thats what you want to do.

The reason i say the above is, for what your going to pay in materials and time to enclose this trailer and ensure that it locks(assuming your going to make it safe) you could pick up a used small trailer and have what you need. If cost, space, and saftey are your biggest issues right now stay with the truck and buy more decoys that will fit in that truck.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## slough

I agree with the silo idea, or shells. I'm guessing you already have the fullbodies though. I have no experience doing the trailer work you describe, but it sounds like it would probably cost you nearly what a small used enclosed trailer would. Maybe think about getting a topper for your pickup - scour the classifieds and craigslist and you could probably find something decent.


----------



## tilley

Buy realgeese sillos and forget the trailer. Seriously they work every bit as well and better for killing geese than the high priced full bodies. I am just amazed at how many guys spend big bucks and time on elaborate trailer set up to haul all this gear.


----------



## blhunter3

By the time you build your trailer you will have more into it then its worth and you could have bought a new or used trailer.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Whatever you do to close up that trailer make sure you use green wood.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

They are giving you the best advice, sell the trailer you have and use it to buy a beat up starter trailer or invest alittle more into a nicer trailer. You can fine nice 9x11 trailers for hunting on craigslist for 1800-2000, you might have to travel to get them. 
Another thing to think about is resale or upgrading, no one really buys the homemade decoy trailers, you can find them for under $400. They don't sell because they look like crap and I don't know how well they are built. So think of what your trailer is worth now and how much in supplies you are going to spend to have it nice.

You are better off sleeping in a tent or http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/produ ... 6.12669396 a TENT COT, its great for fields.

Just search and be patient...idea?
http://bemidji.craigslist.org/cto/3986519402.html


----------

